# True wireless earphones for mountain biking!



## AndySP (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi all,

This may seem like an odd question and to be honest I'm not even sure if i've posted it in the right subforum!

With social distancing going on right now, I would like to hit the local trails to keep my legs warm. (No one is around and not riding on the road, and I'm riding slowly so I don't risk crashing and overburdening the health services.) 

I also have a job where I have lots of conference calls which I could easily do whilst riding around.

I've tried it with my old 1st gen Airpods, but the wind noise means that the other parties on the call can't hear what I'm saying. A few people have suggested AirPod Pro's are much better. 

Has anyone tried riding their bike with wireless earphones - specifically for phone calls - and can suggest a solution that may work? 

(If a solution even exists without boxing in my face with a full face helmet!)


Cheers


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

Beats by Dre 'Powerbeats 3'

They're comfortable even though they hook on the backs of your ears. They don't fall out. And if you don't want to wear them, you have that wire between them that can rest against the back of your neck so then you can just tuck the earphones inside your shirt collar (if that makes sense). 

They also have a remote on the left side for pausing tracks, skipping tracks and answering calls. Sound quality is good, although I've never used them at full speed on the road. So I can't comment on the wind noise.


----------



## LC17SMP (Dec 27, 2016)

Powerbeats Pro. Same as above but no wire connecting them. I can’t stand the wire bouncing on my neck. I use mine for work all the time. (Carpet cleaning)


----------



## AndySP (Mar 29, 2019)

Good stuff cheers both - I'll check them out


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I had a air of truly wireless headphones. I was riding along and one bounced out. I saw it hit the ground and was never able to find it.

To me the wired ones make so much more sense given if one pops out then it is somewhat teathered to the other one.

Especially if you are going to pay $200 or more for a pair


----------



## ToYZiLLa (Feb 4, 2019)

I have not tried these yet, but I am thinking about getting a pair. You can use them for phone calls as well.

"O-tus are near ear speakers that look like earbuds but deliver stereo surround sound to you without being in your ear to block the sounds around you. Everything attaches to your helmet, hard hat, beanie, sweat band etc so you are tangle free, hassle free."

https://o-tus.com/


----------



## AndySP (Mar 29, 2019)

Good point Rocky Mtn, unfortunately for me personally, the calls are taken on my smart watch so I'm limited to wireless, but its completely valid - I know numerous people who have lost wireless earphones when out and about.

Cheers ToyZilla, will check them out


----------



## gedw (Jan 14, 2017)

AfterShokz are brilliant


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

I have a set of the aftershokz as well. Mine are the MP3 version but I believe the bluetooth ones are phone compatible. Best of all, nothing in your ear as they are bone conductive, the sound clarity is good, AND you can hear your surroundings really well. If the volume is reasonably low, you can still have a conversation with folks.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. You can get a cord that'll attach your ear pods together so you don't lose one if it bounces out, and you don't have to stop to pick it up.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

I've been riding with Powerbeats Pro since early February. The only problem I've had (might be user error) is with charging and having to reset my headphones. Kind of frustrating when I think they've been charging all day and then I go to use them and the right earpiece has a dead battery. 

Perfect for taking calls


----------



## AndySP (Mar 29, 2019)

Good stuff thanks all, appreciate the replies


----------



## NuckaMan (Dec 10, 2007)

I like "necklace" style BT earbuds. I personally use Beats X. I know the necklace style can be bothersome for some, but in the event one of them pops out during a techy section, it will just dangle vs. hitting the dirt. Also, in the event you want to speak and listen to someone, you can just pop one out and let it hang while conversing.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

gedw said:


> AfterShokz are brilliant


Many people really like them, but I bought and returned them. I didn't like the sound. It was too strident and unpleasant with very little bass. I do think it varies depending on your head/skin/ears and fit. Also, the rigid connection behind my head would run into anything with a collar, like jackets etc.

I think they're worth a try, but maybe ensure you can easily return them. I got the ones I tried at REI.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

Lone Rager said:


> Many people really like them, but I bought and returned them. I didn't like the sound. It was too strident and unpleasant with very little bass. I do think it varies depending on your head/skin/ears and fit. Also, the rigid connection behind my head would run into anything with a collar, like jackets etc.
> 
> I think they're worth a try, but maybe ensure you can easily return them. I got the ones I tried at REI.


Agreed, Gotta make sure they fit. I guess my head shape works with them. The only real issue I have with them riding is that all the buttons are right under my chin straps. I don't ride a lot with music so not a big deal. Also mine have decent bass. However if the volume is all the way up, which I don't normally do, they vibrate a little bit on the cheek bones. It is crazy how well you can hear with them on though.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

NuckaMan said:


> I like "necklace" style BT earbuds. I personally use Beats X. I know the necklace style can be bothersome for some, but in the event one of them pops out during a techy section, it will just dangle vs. hitting the dirt. Also, in the event you want to speak and listen to someone, you can just pop one out and let it hang while conversing.


Yeah, I've been using Samsung U Flex, $25. They've survived a lot of stuff. I put my helmet straps over the wires to press them closer, and I usually just ride with one ear in so I can hear the environment. The buds are very good at blocking sound.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

I like a in ear bud because they block outside noise. With AfterShockz and the like do you have to crank the volume when the speed picks up? 
This is what I like about buds, because they block outside noise you don't need to have a high damaging volume.


----------



## funkymonks (Aug 23, 2017)

Lone Rager said:


> Many people really like them, but I bought and returned them. I didn't like the sound. It was too strident and unpleasant with very little bass. I do think it varies depending on your head/skin/ears and fit. Also, the rigid connection behind my head would run into anything with a collar, like jackets etc.
> 
> I think they're worth a try, but maybe ensure you can easily return them. I got the ones I tried at REI.


I love my Aftershockz but only for podcasts. You are right that the sound quality is generally poor. It can be pretty good if you are stationary and get them right against your head properly but mine move around too much on a bike. Great for podcasts though.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

I rode with them on the trail for the first time last night. It was decent. I could hear conversations when we were stopped (which was a lot), but we were riding with a new rider so we weren't breaking any speed records. With that said, they transmit through your cheekbone and not your eardrum, so in theory, you shouldn't have to. My experience is limited though.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Agree it's kind of amazing when you first put Aftershokx on, how you can clearly hear the sound even though very very little actual comes out of them. I found if I moved them more rearward so that they were sitting very close the the tragus, the sound considerably improved, but that wasn't were they would sit on their own or while riding.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

I use these ones and they are every bit as good(sound wise)as my Bose are with the little cord that goes around your neck. These are way more compact then my Bose, lighter and I never need to adjust or worry about them falling out like my Bose wanted to. My wife bought them for her, but they didn't fit correctly in her ear, so snagged them since they fit my ears perfectly. They also allow you to go forward/back to the next track unlike Bose, which only has vol. up/down.
https://www.amazon.com/Soundcore-Wa...Jng&hsa_cr_id=5188860040101&ref_=sb_s_sparkle


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

I have Klipsch wired and neckband earbuds. I've used the T5 Sports for running and they were fine. I haven't tried them on the trails, though. Looks like their sale just ended b/c I got them for $45. https://www.klipsch.com/products/t5-sport-earphones


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Blon BL-03 are $29 from Linsoul.
https://www.linsoul.com/products/blon-bl-03
Their sound is better than some priced over $1k. You need to set them up right to get that sound.




Tripwin Zonie 2.5 balanced 2-pin cable. $16. The supplied cable is poor.
https://www.linsoul.com/products/tripowin-zonie
Fiio BTR5 amp Bluetooth LDAC 




https://www.amazon.com/FiiO-BTR5-384K-Bluetooth5-0-Headphone-Unbalanced/dp/B07ZK3M6XK
Azla Sedna Earfit Light silicone eartips make the fit and seal very good.
https://www.amazon.com/AZLA-SednaEarfitLight-Pairs-Size-ML/dp/B083XS7P6Y?ref_=ast_bbp_dp

Put this all together and you can use Amazon Music free if you have an Amazon membership. Setup playlists.


----------



## AndySP (Mar 29, 2019)

Awesome thanks guys


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Aftershok, I like being able to heard what is going on around me.


----------



## evildos (Aug 17, 2015)

Hello !

I might be too late to the party, AND they are not totally wireless since there is a wire connecting the earbuds together, but in my opinion, bose soundsport are really good for running, running bikes, or just using at the office. I use them with my phone on bluetooth.

I really like their earpiece, and there are S/M/L sizes in the package, so you can pick which one fits you best.


----------



## AndySP (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks both


----------



## BEETROOT (Nov 28, 2005)

For true wireless I have Airpods, Airpods Pro, and Jabra Elite Active 65t. 

I haven't been happy with the Apple products due to wind noise with the basic set and poor fit on the Pros. Even with three options they do not fit me. 

I love the Jabra. True wireless and great fit. No active noise cancelling but zero wind noise. Bass is weak and sound quality is lower than the Airpods Pro but totally acceptable for biking running etc. 


If you are ok with a wire between them - I've also been really happy with my BeatsX. I can't use them for running since the wire bounces around, but for biking they work pretty well.

Or if they fit you the Airpods Pro are phenomenal.


----------



## Jontoad (Jun 9, 2019)

i have both the powerbeats 3 (wired to each other) and the powerbeats pro (fully wireless) both sound great and there is no way either pair is falling off your ears with the clips that wrap around the back. power beats pro has nicer controls and has better water resistance. i ride more with the powerbeats 3 though because they are much cheaper so they are basically my beater pair out of the two that i am not afraid to break. the pro's are expensive, but they are worth it. 

the powerbeats 3 are cheap on ebay now. they were like $200 back when they came out, but i got them for like $60 new on ebay.


----------



## AndySP (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks guys


----------



## Penny (Jul 9, 2006)

I tried the Beats Pro wireless and they left my ears hurting after an hour or so. I could barely push the buttons without hurting my ears. Bought some AirPods and some earhooks and they are comfy as can be. I only wish Apple could integrate volume controls into the taps. Siri is annoying and often useless.


----------

